# كتاب يشرح كيفية تصنيع المنتجات البلاستيكية من البدايه للنهاية



## babeup (3 فبراير 2014)

كتاب رائع عن طرق تصنيع المنتجات البلاستيكية حمل بسرعة لكي تستفيد

الكتاب بالغة الانجليزية ولكنه كتاب اكثر من رائع
وعلى فكرة تصنيع المنتجات البلاستيكية ليس بالامر الهين فهو يحتاج لقرائه ومتابعةوفهم ودراسه وذلك لاختلاف انواع البلاستيك الممكن الحصول عليها وانواع البوليمرات وغيرها الكثير والكثير

Download


----------



## المنارالكبير (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## noir (13 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## babeup (20 فبراير 2014)

والله تعليقاتكم تشجعني على العطاء أكثر فأكثر​


----------



## المنارالكبير (6 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​​


----------



## babeup (10 مارس 2014)

أهلا و سهلا مرحبا بأخي الغالي​


----------



## noir (17 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​​


----------



## المنارالكبير (22 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## Huda Aljabali (22 مارس 2014)

شكرا :20:


----------



## zamtam (23 مارس 2014)

مشكور على افادة اخوانك .وحبذا لو كان ذلك كتاب عربي .ممكن ترجمته بالترجمة الألية في غوغل ولكن الترجمة الألية تحتوي على أخطاء فادحة وربما تؤدي الى الفهم غير السليم .


----------



## babeup (27 مارس 2014)

لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## المنارالكبير (14 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## AhmedAhmadAHMED (16 أبريل 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## wks316 (17 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## noir (27 أبريل 2014)

​جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## babeup (28 أبريل 2014)

​أهلا و سهلا

​


----------



## grandfare (2 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
​


----------



## noir (10 مايو 2014)

​جزاك الله خيراااا​


----------



## babeup (26 مايو 2014)

​أهلا وسهلا​


----------



## babeup (30 أكتوبر 2014)

​خدمتكم تسرنا​
​​


----------



## مهندس مضيع (4 نوفمبر 2014)

thanks for your information


----------



## المنارالكبير (4 نوفمبر 2014)

​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​
​​


----------



## ahmed-mahmoud (6 نوفمبر 2014)

​شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك​
​​


----------



## babeup (14 نوفمبر 2014)

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير


----------



## Aftise (17 نوفمبر 2014)

​*طبتم و طاب ممشاكم و تبوأتم من الجنة مقعدا*​


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

ممكن رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى


----------

